# chris whitley movie



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks to be in pre-production. 
bunch of footage filmed during his last year, and a bunch of interviews with those close to him-
the trailer looks good.
http://www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi2033320985/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1575538/
and the producers have a website up-
http://www.dustradiomovie.com/

if you never heard of chris-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Whitley
http://www.chriswhitley.com/index.php


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]oem8dlHtnpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]oe1CD8f3O68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]kRNmayaO2NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------

